# Build your own DVR from a PC?



## bhadsock (Oct 14, 2003)

Has anyone tried or been successful at building their own Dish network DVR from a PC? I read an article in the current issue of Linux Journal of how to build a linux DVR that received satellite DVB broadcast and then I found this card made by TwinHan that is a PCI card for receiving DVB broadcast:

http://www.twinhan.com/visiontv-1_2.htm

This card also has a slot for a smart card. I am a current subscriber and would love to build my own DVR receiver with features that I want and that could get the programming that I am paying for.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I am sure you will get a response from the techies on this forum, but my initial reaction is simply aren't the signals encrypted? How do you do this without running it through the smart card on your receiver? Would be nice to have additional cheap storage. But doubt this can work legally.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Indeed -- it can't be done legally -- even though that DVB card happens to have a SmartCard slot. You can't just stick your card in there and have it work, sorry. 

- John...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How can you get it to work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think it will be long way to use it legally. You need a lot of knowledge for mimic the DVB-S PCI card as regular receiver, perhaps for Dish the device does NOT exist.

May be using smart card from your regular receiver and some unique data from box like Receiver CA ID ( look at your System Info screen ). As I know you will need additional CAModule for DVB PCI card what will accept your smart card.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

From my understanding talking to a friend of mine in Europe, there are some satellite companies there that do allow their customers to use their smartcard in a PCI card such as shown above to get their service legally. But, Dish doesn't allow that -- it won't work.

As for whether or not it is possible with Dish and such a card -- unfortunately, it is. And the people doing it aren't using their SmartCard at all.

But, as I said, there is no legal way to get Dish to a DVB-S PCI card that I know of -- so it cannot be discussed here.

- John...


----------



## David_A (Nov 13, 2003)

Couldn't you just go and buy one of thos ATI All in Wonder cards that let you watch TV on your computer? Then use the program that comes with to record shows. Also I believe TitanTV.com has something you can sign up for to PVR shows.


----------



## orion7144 (Oct 22, 2003)

David_A said:


> Couldn't you just go and buy one of thos ATI All in Wonder cards that let you watch TV on your computer? Then use the program that comes with to record shows. Also I believe TitanTV.com has something you can sign up for to PVR shows.


Yes, you can hookup the output from the Sat reciever to an AIW card and record the channel you are watching. It is pretty simple actually. With the UHF remote it is pretty nice.

You can also set up timers with the ATI software so as long as the reciever is on and on the channel you want it will record what you want.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Do people think the last step above is legal? Sounds on the edge to me.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

None of that should be illegal. It isn't a problem to pipe the output of a legal receiver into something and record it for your own usage.

However, that would be for recording only what was being output from the receiver. The original poster, I believe, was looking to do everything on the PC -- not using a Dish receiver to do it -- so that the PC could control the channel and everything. That is what I was referring to.

- John...


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

An old article about this subject but interesting.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, again, I think that is a different subject. Making your PC record ONE incoming channel/signal for time shifting and such is not a big deal.

I still think the original poster meant having his PC actually do the channel changing and such -- basically tuning the Dish signal itself (which is why he mentioned the DVB card with the SmartCard slot). And, as I said, that can't really be done legally at this point. There is no card for a PC that will accept your SmartCard and show your Dish subscribed channels. Therefore, there isn't a legal way to do what he wants.

If he just wants to record a single input that his real Dish receiver is dumping into some TV card, then yes, that will work fine -- but that's completely different than having a DVB card decode the signal itself.

- John...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You can get devices that will let your PC send IR commands to your DBS receiver (see www.sage.tv ), so, as long as you had a compatabile capture card on the PC, you can do it.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, absolutely. But, again, the original poster wanted to know about doing it with a DVB card directly. I think we've thoroughly established that it can be done using a TV tuner or other video capture card for the input.

Of course, then we're just taking the analog signal in and recording it -- not nearly the same as taking the digital/DVB data and recording it.

So, yes, it CAN be done (and legally) -- even with channel changing -- provided that you are using a TV Tuner/Capture card and a Dish receiver (and, if you want channel changing, with some extra IR hardware). It cannot be done (legally that I know of) with a DVB card and recording the digital data as he was originally asking about.

- John...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

100% in agreement here, John...


----------



## WZ1 (Dec 9, 2003)

Admin note:

Post removed due to violation of forum rules.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Um, you've just crossed legal line there. I expect your post will be removed and/or this thread closed now. And, no, it is not legal to "experiment with ExpressVu" in the USA simply because it isn't for sale here.

And, no, according to what I've read, it is not legal for someone in Canada to watch Dish Network either simply because it isn't for sale there. But, I'm not a legal expert.

In any case, what you've just recommend is pretty much illegal and not allowed here. You've crossed the line that I was trying to avoid. I see that this was your first post... Might want to read the rules first next time. Thanks.

- John...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

where can you get it ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I would suggest the two of you take this offline...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This thread is heading down a direction we really don't want to go. Closing.


----------

